# Cycling Shoe Brands



## FightOn (Jul 26, 2008)

I'll apologize if there is already a similar thread, I tried searching but couldn't find one. 

Is anyone aware of a way to find Design/Development/Manufacturing information on cycling road shoes? I.e., I'm interested to know which brands actually design/develop/mfr their own shoes (doubt anyone does all three these days). but even understanding which one's have done so in the past will help. Perhaps its a misconception (no reason for my theory other than personal opinion) but I would imagine that companies with experience across the spectrum of design/dev/mfg would provide the best shoes. 

I know that everyone will have their own preference of shoes, thus I'm looking for for actual brand facts/history. I'm having a very hard time finding information online as most information is essentially advertising (even the "rankings" are essentially marketed materials, i believe - perhaps someone knows of an un-biased ranking list that can also help provide more info here). 

Just as an FYI, some of the brands I'm considering for my next pair of shoes (though I'm of course open to others if I can get more information): 

BONT (what I wear today, really like them)
FI'ZIK
Shimano
Sidi
Louis Garneau

thanks all!!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

FightOn said:


> Perhaps its a misconception (no reason for my theory other than personal opinion) but I would imagine that companies with experience across the spectrum of design/dev/mfg would provide the best shoes.


Definitely a misconception. You're thinking too hard. 
A company that does all the design/dev/mfg but has $#it quality control isn't going to have the best shoe.
A company that has $#it designers and great quality control with still have a terrible shoe.

A company that has great designers and outsources all the dev/mfg while retaining quality control with have a great shoe.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Shoes are a lot like helmets ... what's great for one person sucks for the next one. If you like Bont shoes, why look any further? I'm about to start on my third pair of Shimano shoes. They come in a wide size and fit me great.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

You are wasting your time and effort. Makes not sense at all. 


In fact when it comes to 'cycling companies' if anything it would probably be better if they didn't do the design at all and hired foot specialists. Specialized, Shimano, Giro, for example all make great shoes. But what to heck do they really know about shoes and feet from their core business?

Theoretically I could design and make cycling shoes. Would you assume I'm putting out a good product?

Sidi, Lake, Bont, DMT, and Gaerne are ones I think are primarily "shoe companies".
I know Lakes are made in China because I use them and their quality is A1 top notch. I don't know about the others.


----------



## SPlKE (Sep 10, 2007)

I would buy Pitbull Shoes if I could find them, but I settled for Sidi.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

SPlKE said:


> I would buy Pitbull Shoes if I could find them, but I settled for Sidi.


OMG, could you imagine a Pitbull shoe designed around the Pitbull pedals... they would be the fastest combination of cycling product on the market. :crazy:


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> OMG, could you imagine a Pitbull shoe designed around the Pitbull pedals... they would be the fastest combination of cycling product on the market. :crazy:


That was their original intention. Develop a shoe with built in cleat to make them walkable.









I asked Lohmeyer about this, and he claimed to have developed a shoe to specifically house the Pitbull cleats and make them less obtrusive (see image above). That may be a better option for anyone who uses these in town because the cleats are a hassle on any standard road shoe.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

All in house, with the cleat built in. https://hanseeno.myshopify.com/collections/shoes 

Guaranteed to fit after your 8 molding sessions. $2500 seems like a fair price.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

OP... What feature are you looking for in your next pair of shoes that you're not finding in your Bonts?

My experience has been that Bont shoes are pretty radically different than just about all the other brand names out there. I have yet to find another brand that has a similar foot shape (last) that Bont does.... I really like it that they've dared to make shoes that don't have pointy toes. 

For me, the shape of the shoe is the biggest issue. Most brands make shoes to fit feet are all relatively narrow, which doesn't work for me and has put me on a never ending quest to find a shoe that fits my wide toe box foot.


----------



## runningman10000 (Dec 11, 2014)

Do you have any experience or heard of anyone 
that had about Luck shoes?


https://luck-bike.es/en/



Jay Strongbow said:


> You are wasting your time and effort. Makes not sense at all.
> 
> 
> In fact when it comes to 'cycling companies' if anything it would probably be better if they didn't do the design at all and hired foot specialists. Specialized, Shimano, Giro, for example all make great shoes. But what to heck do they really know about shoes and feet from their core business?
> ...


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

runningman10000 said:


> https://luck-bike.es/en/


Doesn't look like Luck has USA distributors. That's too bad, they make some really cool shoes with all sorts of customization, including different left/right sizes  To me, that's the only way I could justify paying big $$$ for shoes... i.e., they're customized to fit you. Of course, that adds some risk in buying the shoes... you better be darn sure you get your fitment right as there are no returns on custom shoes.


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

tlg said:


> That was their original intention. Develop a shoe with built in cleat to make them walkable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH_MY_GAWD!!!! Those things are most hideous shoes I've ever seen. Looks like they would fit right in on a certain red bike we all saw recently....


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

It appears Sidi shoes are made in either Romania or in Italy, in-house.

That's an example where the MODEL shoe you choose may or may not be made at the point of design.

It appears Gaerne does everything in-house.

Just do a search like this, "where are "X Brand" shoes made" and that should help.

If you really want peace of mind, try some of the U.S. domestic custom shoe manufacturers.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

tlg said:


> That was their original intention. Develop a shoe with built in cleat to make them walkable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These shoes look like rats.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

runningman10000 said:


> Do you have any experience or heard of anyone
> that had about Luck shoes?
> 
> 
> https://luck-bike.es/en/


No I'm not familiar with them. One thing I noticed is that's a potential issue with them is they use boa style knobs but not boa brand. 
I'd be concerned about the ease of getting replacements. Not saying I know it's a valid concern but it's definitely something I'd verify before getting those. The do break/wear out. Boa is really great about cheap/easy to get replacements. That brand, I don't know.


----------



## PoorInRichfield (Nov 30, 2013)

Jay Strongbow said:


> No I'm not familiar with them. One thing I noticed is that's a potential issue with them is they use boa style knobs but not boa brand.


Good eye! And a valid concern... I had a pair of shoes with off-brand dials and when I inquired about getting replacement dials, I found it was pretty much impossible. 

I've also found that I prefer a single dial over two or more... at least in the shoes I've had. The dial and the area under the shoe where the dial is mounted is obviously not flexible at all. On a pair of really expensive Fizik shoes I had (and returned), the second dial dug into the top of my foot. Also, a single dial is much less effort to tighten and release if you're lazy like me


----------

